# Getting Married in Canada, am I allowed?



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there...I am a US citizen and my fiance is a UK citizen and lives in the UK. He has a criminal record (spent 3 years in jail 30 years ago) will he be denied entry to Canada from flying from the UK?

We also plan on getting married in Niagara Falls...does anyone know on how to go about marrying in Canada? Once married, if allowed, then I will fly back to the US and he returns to the UK and I will apply for a spousal visa to the UK.

Thank you in advance....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, he may well be refused entry. You do know, I assume, that you can get married in Niagara Falls, New York State. If you consider it vital that it be NF, Canada he should apply for rehabilitation.
Read:- Deemed rehabilitation


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Auld Yin for your response...Yes it will be NF, Canada. I will have him apply for the Deemed rehabilitation.


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have another question regarding the application for criminal rehabilitation. Once he completes the form where does he email, fax or mail it to? I have searched and could not find any form of address. Also, how long would we expect to reach a decision on whether he will be granted into Canada?

Thank you..and I apologize for the numerous questions..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This if from the link I sent:-

Being assessed at a Canadian Port of Entry
If you live in the U.S. you may travel to a Canadian Port of Entry and ask to be assessed. You must bring all documents related to your criminal history in support of your claim of being rehabilitated. See which documents you need [Document Checklist - Rehabilitation (PDF, 33 KB)]. An immigration officer at the port of entry will review them to determine if you can be deemed rehabilitated and allowed to enter Canada.

If you are not deemed rehabilitated, you will have to apply for individual rehabilitation at a visa office. If you are not sure you will be deemed rehabilitated at the point of entry, or if you need a visa to enter Canada, you should apply for individual rehabilitation.

Assessment of deemed rehabilitation at a Port of Entry is a completely different process from applying for rehabilitation at a visa office. Visit the website of the office where you will be submitting your application for a list of requirements.

Note: if you do not want to risk being denied entry to Canada or subject to other enforcement action, you should apply according to the visa office’s instructions before approaching the Port of Entry. A fee is required.

If you live overseas, you may also travel without applying, but be aware that you are risking being turned away at the port of entry. See Being assessed by a visa office above to find out how to keep this risk at a minimum.


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Auld...now I can't seem to find the thread that another moderator replied with so pardon me for repeating again....

Am I allowed to apply for a Visitor for Marriage Visa for the UK, fly there get married, return back to the States then apply for a spousal visa? If not, then why is there such visa?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What happened to getting married in NF, Canada? This is the Canada forum. Not familiar with US Immigration rules. You should post your question on the US Forum.


----------



## ray humphrey (Mar 4, 2014)

a friend of mine married his phillapino (not sure on the spelling lol) in the uk and she stayed until her married visa came through but not sure on the us immigration rules different countries different rules


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Can I ask you why you want to get married abroad, and not in the USA?


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

My fiance has a prior criminal conviction and more than likely will not be granted entry via visa.so we have decided to go the fiance visa to the UK.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And once he's married you are sure that that criminal conviction isn't relevant anymore and they will grant him residence in the US? Or do you want to move to the UK?

If the conviction is 30 years old, can't he get a pardon?


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

We plan on living in the UK and do they give pardon's? if so how would he go about it? we are on a very tight budget and we are looking at all avenues..if he is granted permission to enter niagara falls, ontario then he would fly there and I would drive there from the US. He then would fly back to the UK and I drive back to the US, apply for a spousal visa to the UK and move and live in the UK...this route is by far the most economical but we dont want to risk him not being granted entry to Canada....any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You are aware that there are no flights from UK to NF, Canada. He would need to fly from UK to Toronto then bus, drive or train to NF.
Is there a warrant for your boyfriend's arrest in the US? Your story suggests that to me.
Is he a UK citizen? What is his status there?
Are you aware of UK regulations for foreign nationals living/being allowed to live there?


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ummmm...no there are no warrants for my fiance's arrest. His criminal conviction was 28 years ago, he spent 3 years in prison...thanks to Obama it makes it difficult for people with criminal convictions to enter the US. Not aware of no flights to NF, Canada....then it would be Toronto to get married if we go this route. My fiance is a UK born and raised in the UK, never left his country. He is a fine gentleman living a quiet productive life and been working most of his adult life...we are both 50 years old. We do not plan on living in the States or Canada...we plan on living in the UK.


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

I believe its called moral turpitude....Crimes That Make U.S. Visa or Green Card Applicants Inadmissible | Nolo.com


We can all thank Obama for this....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You should ask the folks in the UK if you can come as a visitor (US citizens don't need a visa, I think), get married, fly back to US whilst your husband applies to get you legal status in the UK as his wife.
But inquire if this is possible. In the US, they don't like it when foreigners come as a visitor to get married. If they think there was the intent to get married when you entered the country, they can refuse you legal status.

Do you know what the prerequisites are for a UK citizen to 'import' a bride?


----------



## AnnaM0719 (Apr 23, 2013)

To get married in the UK yes you need a fiance visa. Our plans for getting married in Canada have long been changed and we will be doing something else. Thank you for your replies.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck with your plans! :thumb:


----------

